

 In a bind, need advice - throwaway_8080
http://pastebin.com/t2wXJ0Gh

======
webuser221
maybe post on reddit too - e.g.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/NeedAdvice](http://www.reddit.com/r/NeedAdvice)

